# Want to Build a Simple Corner TV Stand



## cduke123

Greetings. I would like to build a simple (no fancy details, not doors, etc.) tv stand to fit into a corner and hold a 250# TV. I have looked at some mission style, but afraid the prefab units are not sturdy enough.

Does anyone have a set of plans or know where I might get them? I have tried searching the interent as well as using the forums search engine.


Thanks!


----------



## mics_54

Doesn't sound too difficult. what are the TV dims? What are your joining capabilities? Is there other gadgets to be in the unit like DVD player, VCR or sat reciever? What is the basic style of the room? I searched LJ and didn't see any such projects. I used a board and some concrete blocks once :laughing:


----------



## GeorgeC

What kind of TV weighs 250 lbs?

G


----------



## bradnailer

I'd suggest the shelf for the TV be a torsion box so you don't get any bowing.


----------



## cduke123

I am a NOVICE, but I will read abou a torsion box. The TV is a Sony Trinitron, only about 5-6 years old, but it HEAVY! It is going to be used as a video game TV, that is IF my kids are good for the next few days and IF Santa brings them a Wii!

The TV is about 30 inches deep and I would like for it to sit about 24" off the floor with a shelf about 6-10 inches off the floor. I was going under the assumption that I could build something relatively easily, but I also want it to be sturdy enough since the TV is so heavy.


----------



## bradnailer

One alternative might be to use sheet goods for the sides and where you attach the shelf for the TV, screw and glue a 1 * 1 square cleat to each side for the TV shelf attach to. The remaining shelves could be held with shelf pins that you'd put in holes drilled in the sides giving you adjustable shelving. You can cover the cleats by putting a wider face frame on the front of the unit. As long as you have good cross support on the top and bottom of the unit is should stay good and square.

I feel your pain about the TV. We had a similar TV and it was a bear to move. I used a torsion box in the cabinet I made for it.


----------



## mics_54

I can't really draw a plan if I don't have more info on the TV size. How wide is it. If you have the model # I can get the dims off the internet.


----------



## cduke123

Mics 54 - thank you for the assistance. I have not the dimensions: A = 39", B = 30 1/4", C = 24", D = 15 1/4". I was looking at HD for some pre-fab'd legs, but they seem a little light.


----------



## mics_54

How about something like this?


----------



## cduke123

I like that, thanks. It doesn't look like it will be overly difficult to build, correct?


----------



## mics_54

It could be simplified some by making the side and back panels go all the way to the floor. It can be built entirely of sheet goods.


----------



## cduke123

If I took that panles all the way to the floor, that would give me one large shelf under the TV correct? Like I said, I am a novice with very little equipment. I am quite mechanically inclined, just not experienced in the art of woodworking...yet!


----------



## mics_54

It wouldn't change much but would be a little stronger where the bottom joins the end panels.


----------



## cduke123

Gotcha. That photo cleared it up quite a bit. How long would you anticipating the build to take? I know that I would take longer that most on this forum, but I will have to jugle it around the kids activities since there is SO much free time now that they are out of school for a couple of more weeks.


----------



## mics_54

How long it will take depends upon how you want to join it, install the shelves and finish it. I could build it with glue, screws and a brad nailer in a day ready to finish. Add another day (or two) for adjustable shelves and buisquit or dowell joints. Add yet another day for Dado joints. If you don't have a brad nailer, buisquit cutter, doweling machine etc you could assemple the entire unit with screws and plug the holes as needed. It's designed rather simple without any complicated joint's thusfar. It will take two sheets of plywood.


----------



## doesgo

I built one to accomodate my 36" Sony Wega; that thing is a beast! Mine's about 230lb, IIRC.

I definitely like the vertical members directly under the TV, that'll help a lot. I'm not sure if it matters much, but at least on mine the foot for the TV is directly under the face and not very deep. 85% of the TV's depth is not directly supported (most of the weight is in the front due to all that glass). Doesn't mean a change is necessary or should even be considered, but if you don't need the depth of the stand shown above by mics_54 for storage, you could simplify the design by making it rectangular. I guess I'd weigh your abilities against the need for that bit of additional space.


----------



## cduke123

I don't need much in the way of storage. My main concern is that I have very little tools for anything fancy. I am active duty (USMC) and got rid of most of my stuff b/c os storage. The Marine Corps bases, as w/many others, are nice b/c they have a fantastic woodworking shop w/everything needed to build anything imaginable at a fee of $1 per hour! Since my current duty station has nothing, I am limited to the very basics.


----------



## doesgo

Heck of a shop rate! Too bad you can't be there right now.

Not needing the storage space simplifies things, just make sure it's deep enough to be stable. You definitely don't a 250# television tipping over on you or a kid or something.


----------

